# Game over man.....game over!!!



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

R2D2 is coming to steal our lunch!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In the Bronx where I grew up, if that showed up on the street someone would yell “look free food” and it would be in pieces on the sidewalk with the food missing. If it somehow made it into the apartment building, that first stop where the lady smiles and politely takes only her bag would be replaced by Fat Sal snatching all the bags. What me??? What food??? I don’t know nothin!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In the Bronx where I grew up, if that showed up on the street someone would yell “look free food” and it would be in pieces on the sidewalk with the food missing. If it somehow made it into the apartment building, that first stop where the lady smiles and politely takes only her bag would be replaced by Fat Sal snatching all the bags. What me??? What food??? I don’t know nothin!


Here in detroit lmao ! This would be stolen and hacked . And dealers would be selling there drugs with it . Nobody would touch if after it was sprayed with some gang names . It would have a ak47 sticking out of it . Robot that sells guns and drugs . Real world situations that machine is crap.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

In Seattle they would light it on fire in effigy of "The Man".


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> In Seattle they would light it on fire in effigy of "The Man".


awww....you make R2 sad! : P


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> if that showed up on the street someone would yell “look free food” and it would be in pieces on the sidewalk


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In the Bronx where I grew up, if that showed up on the street someone would yell “look free food” and it would be in pieces on the sidewalk with the food missing. If it somehow made it into the apartment building, that first stop where the lady smiles and politely takes only her bag would be replaced by Fat Sal snatching all the bags. What me??? What food??? I don’t know nothin!


You forgot to mention moving target practice. At least in Chi!


----------

